

Matt Cutts' blog labeled as low quality - itswindy
http://twitpic.com/4n92l5/full
Those sites over his site in results are scrappers and outrank his site. Makes you feel bad for those that had to lay off employees due to Panda.
======
itswindy
Scrappers are ranking higher than him for snippets of his own article after
Panda. Google called the sites affected as "low quality," or junk. Many people
have lost their livelihood over Panda and Google's incompetency so it's not
funny, but this is.

------
marcamillion
How is that labeled as low quality ?

Sorry, don't get it.

Could you explain please?

~~~
nomad2986
I'm guessing because people who are citing Cutts' article are appearing in the
search ranking ahead of him.

~~~
marcamillion
Ahh...I see.

